# Latest library addition



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Just ordered:
http://www.amazon.com/Food-Cooking-S.../dp/0684800012

Have been looking for a semi-tech type book on cooking. I find them MUCH less colored by personal prefs and prejudices, allowing one to make their own judgments on things Plus, the science is sooo cool!


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

That was a text book from one of my classes in culinary school. Excellent book! Harold does have some of his own ideas that don't quite fit with what others say but its great none the less.
Required reading and should be on every serious cooks bookshelf.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahhh, cool thanks for the info Vlap! Any others I should consider?


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been looking at getting the CIA's (The institute, not the government organization) Professional Chef:
http://www.ciaprochef.com/fbi/books/...ionalChef.html

You think this would be too broad of a study for a hack dinner cook (speaking of myself, of course)?


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

EEEK... I have hundreds. For plain old american cooking "The Joy of cooking" is tops. 
Mastering the art of french cookery by julia child
*Larousse Gastronomique*  is an incredible encyclopedia of cooking.
*Escoffier: The Complete Guide to the Art of Modern Cookery* by H. L. Cracknell

Anything by Charlie Trotter. Incredible chef I got to cook with 1 night.

Anything by Thomas Keller. (French Laundry and Bouchon)


I have many more but these are great. 

For base techniques.

Jacques Pepin "Complete Techniques"

Le Cordon Bleu "Complete Cooking Techniques"


All books listed I own and reference.


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

Any book by the cia is incredible. I have a bunch of their books. The cia book of soups is incredible.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you Sir! Like Geek, I am not really under any pretensions of become the next great chef in America, but i DO enjoy both eating and producing top notch chow. And I guess ya never know where life may lead. And no knowledge is bad knowledge.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

I love that book.  Packed with good info.........if you like facts anyhow.  LOL.


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

I am in that same boat. I love good food. I love to try different things all the time. I have hundreds of cookbooks and some of them I havent even opend in years but yet I still buy new ones. Sometimes I look over and see a book I don't remember buying.
Heck I even have a book coming right now that deals with cooking in a chimineas  "Cooking with Chimineas: 150 Delicious Recipes for Barbecuing, Grilling, Roasting and Smoking"
I don't even own a chiminea! The book just sounded interesting


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

I got Charcuterie recently after the library said I finally had to bring their copy back.  Good book.......I would recommend it.   You may not get as much out of it as I am though since you seem to be further down the road on the sausage and curing than I am.

http://www.amazon.com/Charcuterie-Cr...6259676&sr=8-1


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, not for this price: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/...tion&x=16&y=19


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh yes! If you like cooking with chiles you MUST have this book. By far the best book on cooking with chiles I have ever found.
http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Chile-Pe...6259725&sr=1-4


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

I've had the Rytek Kutas "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" book for 2 editions now. It's a great second step if you look to continue charcuterie.

It's pretty much considered "the bible".


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, got it.


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have any of those books on sausage making. I really need to get some.

I have a book that kinda deals with that and further into the cold kitchen. The cia's book on garde manger is very good.
http://www.amazon.com/Garde-Manger-C...6260482&sr=8-1


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

Culinary Artistry by Dornburg is another excellent selection that has sat unread on my book shelf for way tooooooo long.
http://www.amazon.com/Culinary-Artis...pd_sim_b_img_2


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 28, 2007)

I have the charcuterie book, it's a great read!  I'm going to have to get that pepper book! I have wayyyyyyy too many cook books.  I have to figure something to do with them.


----------



## vlap (Nov 28, 2007)

What other books can you all not live with out? I love book and would love to hear ideas on more to buy.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 28, 2007)

GOOD IDEA ANY INFO IS BETTER SERVED THEN A TASTE TEST ON THE SPOT..GOOD THAT YOU MENTIONED THE SCIENCE ..JUST WANT TO LET YOU ALL KNOW..ANY RECIPE YOU TRY KEEP IN YOUR OWN BOUNDRIES..YA MADE CHICKEN THIS WAY AND YOU LIKED IT..TRY SOMETHING DIFFRENT..YA GOT TO HAVE A FEEL FOR THE RESULTS..DONT MATTER IF YOU LIKE IT YA GOT TO THINK OF THE ONES WHO ALSO EAT WHAT YOU MAKE....ASK BEFORE PREP..GOOD  IDEA RICH..MIKE


----------



## richtee (Dec 14, 2007)

FINALLY came in yesterday. Looks really interesting. It also reads like the technical part of the script of a Good Eats episode :{)


----------



## vlap (Dec 14, 2007)

It is a lil dry but highly informative. Check out James Peterson while you are browsing books


----------

